

Serious in Singapore - zazi
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/30/opinion/30friedman.html?_r=2

======
pg
The NYT just crossed a threshold with me: for the first time, as I clicked on
the link, I thought as I did it "Ugh, I'll have to log in even to see what
this article is about" and clicked on back before the NYT page even loaded.

Next stop: See (nytimes.com) after the link, and don't even click.

~~~
robg
You don't save simple pswds in your browser!? I haven't logged into
nytimes.com in literally years.

If there was a better newspaper, NYT would get fewer of my clicks.

------
jacques_chester
Singapore has some advantages. It is small, so in terms of dollar-per-citizen,
its infrastructure burden is lower. It is also located within kilometres of
some of the world's busiest trade routes, both north-south and east-west;
indeed its port is one of the world's most active.

